# Has anyone had an accident while insured by Metromile, and what was covered?



## RockinEZ

Don't post on this topic any more. 
The state laws have changed in CA since this post, and the topic is no longer relevant. 

Dead topic...


----------



## Huberis

How bout it?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

RockinEZ said:


> Has anyone had an accident while insured by Metromile, and what was covered?
> My understanding is Uber insurance is primary while on a ride, and that only covers liability, not comprehensive.
> If I have an accident while on an Uber trip will my car be repaired?
> At this point I don't believe the Metromile/Uber insurance covers repairs to my car while on an Uber trip.
> Does anyone have actual experience with an accident while insured by Metromile while on an Uber trip?


POST # 1 / RockinEZ : Bison Thanks
San Diegan for
Threadstarting with this Topic! What a
mess. Single fingered Salute to Travis!


----------



## RockinEZ

There is a law suit underway to make us employees with insurance and benefits. 
There should be clarification on what their auto insurance covers. Uber has yet to disclose their insurance statement. 
No insurance company will cover us while driving for Uber including Metromile, which makes Uber's insurance primary while driving to, and during a trip. Metromile is tied into the Uber database. Metromile will not CXL us for working for Uber, but will not cover us while working for Uber. We are screwed.


----------



## RockinEZ

If the general population knew what Uber was doing, they would forget about Walmart. Uber is the nasty hidden company that uses us as "contractors" which means they are basing a 40 billion dollar company on the backs of the uninsured. We have no health benefits, we are not covered for repair of our vehicles while working for Uber. 
Uber is clearly taking advantage of people that need to work, but can't find a job in their specialty due to the economic situation. "Separating the money from the workers" is the Uber business model.


----------



## Million Miler

How can you expect uber to pay for you car repairs? Really? You DO have health benefits… it's called Obama Care. 

If you want to blame somebody for the lack of jobs blame the morons in Washington…


----------



## RockinEZ

MetroMile sent me this graphic in response to my email question as to who covers what, and when. It appears once you accept a ping you switch to Uber insurance with $1000 deductible. 
I asked them to send me a written statement, not a graphic. I will post that when I receive it. Confusing since I was told on the phone it was Uber liability only during Period 2. The Uber graphic indicates we have Uber comprehensive with $1k deductible.


----------



## Huberis

RockinEZ said:


> MetroMile sent me this graphic in response to my email question as to who covers what, and when. It appears once you accept a ping you switch to Uber insurance with $1000 deductible.
> I asked them to send me a written statement, not a graphic. I will post that when I receive it. Confusing since I was told on the phone it was Uber liability only during Period 2. The Uber graphic indicates we have Uber comprehensive with $1k deductible.


What do the colors mean? I get the solid line, dotted line part. What is yellow, reddish, greenish mean? Bonnaroo5 has blogged about this. She indicated you only have collision coverage on your vehicle if you pay for collision coverage from MM.

Metro Mile has been talked about, discussed, dissected, ........ this thread recognizes the idea that it is time to start hearing from people who have had to make a claim and share how well they were taken care of.

I forget if it was Sacto Burbs, it might have been him, but someone prominent on this forum mentioned they had yet to hear of James River covering a driver's damage. I personally have only heard rumor of it happening. Perhaps Sacto Burb has an update on his travails.


----------



## Beur

Huberis

*Period One (yellow)* is the period when the app is on but you have no passenger, at this time you're covered by your personal insurance and have contingent liability with James Rivers, if your personal policy doesn't have property damage/personal injury JR will cover you.

*Period Two (pink)* is the period when you receive a ping and are on the way to pick up your passenger - with MetroMile you don't pay for these miles and are now fully covered by James River with contingent collision insurance. This time if your personal policy doesn't include collision you're SOL, JR will not pay for damage to your car.

*Period Three (green) *is the period when you pick up your passenger until you drop them off and end the ride. The coverage is the same as in period 2.

Here's Über's graphic from their insurance post


----------



## Huberis

Beur said:


> Huberis
> 
> *Period One (yellow)* is the period when the app is on but you have no passenger, at this time you're covered by your personal insurance and have contingent liability with James Rivers, if your personal policy doesn't have property damage/personal injury JR will cover you.
> 
> *Period Two (pink)* is the period when you receive a ping and are on the way to pick up your passenger - with MetroMile you don't pay for these miles and are now fully covered by James River with contingent collision insurance. This time if your personal policy doesn't include collision you're SOL, JR will not pay for damage to your car.
> 
> *Period Three (green) *is the period when you pick up your passenger until you drop them off and end the ride. The coverage is the same as in period 2.
> 
> Here's Über's graphic from their insurance post
> 
> View attachment 7116


Ok. Thank you for the clarification. That corresponds with previous threads....... This particular thread suggests proof is in the pudding. At some point, I suppose we will hear from a driver with a claim. I don't have a lot of faith in James River.


----------



## Beur

Huberis said:


> Ok. Thank you for the clarification. That corresponds with previous threads....... This particular thread suggests proof is in the pudding. At some point, I suppose we will hear from a driver with a claim. I don't have a lot of faith in James River.


All I know from talking to MetroMile is they have some type of agreement with JR to cover drivers 100%. First time JR doesn't do that you can bet the driver will have MM attorneys and their own attorney fighting for them in court.


----------



## Huberis

Beur said:


> All I know from talking to MetroMile is they have some type of agreement with JR to cover drivers 100%. First time JR doesn't do that you can bet the driver will have MM attorneys and their own attorney fighting for them in court.


I would not assume they will have lawyers fighting with them in court. Not at all. Maybe. That's a big maybe. MM has partnered with Uber. I would make no assumptions of the like.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

I do not use Metromile yet. I have only seen one person on this forum who placed a claim with Metromile and said they took care of it promptly, but it was something small like a fender. 

My car is in the body shop and I'll report progress when it is fixed.


----------



## Huberis

Sacto Burbs said:


> I do not use Metromile yet. I have only seen one person on this forum who placed a claim with Metromile and said they took care of it promptly, but it was something small like a fender.
> 
> My car is in the body shop and I'll report progress when it is fixed.


They were off app then I assume? - for the fender. My curiosity is how willing is James River going to be? They are being asked to step up to the plate.

Was your accident back in march already?


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Yes. But the payout from James River would have been significantly less than I've been able to extract from the other guys insurance company. More and fuller details later as things progress.

So far James River has offered cost to repair less $2500, no car rental, no loss of income, and a pathetic effort to go after the other guys insurance. They came back to me saying the other guy would not budge, after a single phone call, and did not even argue with them showing my new Metromile evidence.


----------



## Huberis

Sacto Burbs said:


> Yes. But the payout from James River would have been significantly less than I've been able to extract from the other guys insurance company. This was on Lyft, so with James River $2,500 deductible, no car rental, no loss of income.


Did you need to hire a lawyer to go after the other guy's insurance Co?

Had rideshare never been a factor, would this have been resolved quicker?


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Huberis said:


> Did you need to hire a lawyer to go after the other guy's insurance Co?
> 
> Had rideshare never been a factor, would this have been resolved quicker?


No lawyer, just called and filed a claim.

Doubt ride share is an issue. They admitted in writing that the other guy wanted to blame me 100% and they refused.


----------



## Huberis

Sacto Burbs said:


> No lawyer, just called and filed a claim.
> 
> Doubt ride share is an issue. They admitted in writing that the other guy wanted to blame me 100% and they refused.


They being his insurance company? Good. So this is simply normal run of the mill ass draggin'. Not helpful if you want to be out on the road werkin'.


----------



## Beur

Sacto Burbs said:


> No lawyer, just called and filed a claim.
> 
> Doubt ride share is an issue. They admitted in writing that the other guy wanted to blame me 100% and they refused.


Larry H Parker give him a call! You could be a millionaire!


----------



## Huberis

Beur said:


> Larry H Parker give him a call! You could be a millionaire!


Does he have a referral code?


----------



## observer

Beur said:


> Larry H Parker give him a call! You could be a millionaire!


I don't like Larry H. Parker "*got me 1.3 million dollars". *I was sued twice by him and insurance company decided to settle with him rather than fight.


----------



## turbovator

Million Miler said:


> How can you expect uber to pay for you car repairs? Really? You DO have health benefits&#8230; it's called Obama Care.
> 
> If you want to blame somebody for the lack of jobs blame the morons in Washington&#8230;


Million I hope your not iming that Obama Care is going to pay for your care damage?!!!!


----------



## turbovator

Huberis said:


> What do the colors mean? I get the solid line, dotted line part. What is yellow, reddish, greenish mean? Bonnaroo5 has blogged about this. She indicated you only have collision coverage on your vehicle if you pay for collision coverage from MM.
> 
> Metro Mile has been talked about, discussed, dissected, ........ this thread recognizes the idea that it is time to start hearing from people who have had to make a claim and share how well they were taken care of.
> 
> I forget if it was Sacto Burbs, it might have been him, but someone prominent on this forum mentioned they had yet to hear of James River covering a driver's damage. I personally have only heard rumor of it happening. Perhaps Sacto Burb has an update on his travails.


It is clearly stated that Uber's insurer James Rivers coverage is for liability only. Liability coverage if for personal injury or property damage. Collision coverage is what would pay for your vehicle repair , which is not included in Uber's insurance and available at extra cost from Metro Mile and Metro Mile has already stated if your enroute to a Uber matched rider or have Uber pax in your car you are under Uber's insurance policy. If your in an accident in either of these instances, you are on your own as far as your car repair expense!


----------



## Realityshark

RockinEZ said:


> MetroMile sent me this graphic in response to my email question as to who covers what, and when. It appears once you accept a ping you switch to Uber insurance with $1000 deductible.
> I asked them to send me a written statement, not a graphic. I will post that when I receive it. Confusing since I was told on the phone it was Uber liability only during Period 2. The Uber graphic indicates we have Uber comprehensive with $1k deductible.


This is what they sent to you? Am I the only one terrified by looking at a childish scribble being pawned off as a legitimate document? Another example of how Uber feels that their drivers are ******ed.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Realityshark said:


> This is what they sent to you? Am I the only one terrified by looking at a childish scribble being pawned off as a legitimate document? Another example of how Uber feels that their drivers are ******ed.


I like the graphic. It's clear, and easy to understand. Decades ago I took the advice from Google and made sure that everything I wrote from then on was easily understandable with a 5th grade education


----------



## RockinEZ

The law in CA changed since that OP. 
Now TNCs are required to cover you during all stages of the cycle when the app is on. 

Lyft is the absolute worst. $2500 deductible almost guarantees they never pay a dime unless it is a major accident.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Beur said:


> Larry H Parker give him a call! You could be a millionaire!


POST # 19/Beur: In the absence of Beur 
for 36 Consecutive Days
now, could someone Elucidate the "Larry
H. Parker" reference? Was Beur referring
to "A Snowball's Chance in Hell?"

Sacto Burbs ? Have You updated YOUR
"Crash/Aftermath Details" in a Separate
Thread ? This is BLOG-worthy info for
Fellow-Members!

Bison HAS Questions!


----------



## RockinEZ

Inquiring Bison wants to know, we all want to know.....


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

observer said:


> I don't like Larry H. Parker "*got me 1.3 million dollars". *I was sued twice by him and insurance company decided to settle with him rather than fight.


POST #:21/observer: Lemme guessssss...
L.H.P. ESQ. = Worst of
the "AM-buh-lannce Chasers"? DAYumm!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

RockinEZ said:


> If the general population knew what Uber was doing, they would forget about Walmart. Uber is the nasty hidden company that uses us as "contractors" which means they are basing a 40 billion dollar company on the backs of the uninsured. We have no health benefits, we are not covered for repair of our vehicles while working for Uber.
> Uber is clearly taking advantage of people that need to work, but can't find a job in their specialty due to the economic situation. "Separating the money from the workers" is the Uber business model.


POST # 5/RockinEZ: T...H...I...S.....I...S...
a Good Example of
what chi1cabby wants UPNF Members
to Tweet about...#[F]Uber's "Bottomless
Duplicity. Personally, I like to Draw the
Analogy of the Four Pillared Foundation:

☆ ☆ THE TRUTH ABOUT #[F]UBER ☆ ☆
Avarice+Deceit+Hubris+Schadenfreude

Bison Abides AND Endures.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Sacto Burbs said:


> I like the graphic. It's clear, and easy to understand. Decades ago I took the advice from Google and made sure that everything I wrote from then on was easily understandable with a 5th grade education


POST # 25/Sacto Burbs: Although a 5th
Grader might believe
You about Google (because he's only
11 years old) they ARE NOT "DECADES
OLD"! Google began on
15 September 1997...= 17yr. 10mo. 21days.

Bison AND others....KNOW THIS!
TOO BAD You don't.


----------



## UberTDI

turbovator said:


> It is clearly stated that Uber's insurer James Rivers coverage is for liability only. Liability coverage if for personal injury or property damage. Collision coverage is what would pay for your vehicle repair , which is not included in Uber's insurance and available at extra cost from Metro Mile and Metro Mile has already stated if your enroute to a Uber matched rider or have Uber pax in your car you are under Uber's insurance policy. If your in an accident in either of these instances, you are on your own as far as your car repair expense!


If you have accepted a ride / have PAX in car AND you have collision coverage on your own vehicle, James River covers you with a collision policy up to actual cash value minus $1,000 deductable. The same goes for comprehensive, it's a $1K deductable through James River, provided you had that coverage on your PERSONAL insurance first.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

RockinEZ said:


> The law in CA changed since that OP.
> Now TNCs are required to cover you during all stages of the cycle when the app is on.
> 
> Lyft is the absolute worst. $2500 deductible almost guarantees they never pay a dime unless it is a major accident.


In CA, TNCs are required to provide LIABILITY insurance during all phases. The law further states personal insurance cannot cover you during any phase of Ubering. This leaves a HUGE gap where the vehicle and driver are NOT covered during the "app on/waiting for ping" phase. Uber does cover the vehicle after you accept a ping, but not a second before and it is illegal for your company to cover you while the app is on during any stage.


----------



## Uberamstel

Th


RockinEZ said:


> MetroMile sent me this graphic in response to my email question as to who covers what, and when. It appears once you accept a ping you switch to Uber insurance with $1000 deductible.
> I asked them to send me a written statement, not a graphic. I will post that when I receive it. Confusing since I was told on the phone it was Uber liability only during Period 2. The Uber graphic indicates we have Uber comprehensive with $1k deductible.


What a loopy response to an important question


----------



## RockinEZ

The laws have changed in California since I started this post. 
No need to reply any more.... 
You are covered according to the policy you purchased from Metromile no matter what.


----------



## Bobhopenut

UberTDI said:


> If you have accepted a ride / have PAX in car AND you have collision coverage on your own vehicle, James River covers you with a collision policy up to actual cash value minus $1,000 deductable. The same goes for comprehensive, it's a $1K deductable through James River, provided you had that coverage on your PERSONAL insurance first.


I just got into an accident out here in coachella and I had a pax in the car with uber and I have full coverage collision and the works. The guy who hit me was at fault. Do I have to pay a Uber deductible to get my car fixed if it's not my fault? It's Friday and I won't here back from Uber or Metromile until Monday. Will I have to pay a uber deductible if it's not my fault?


----------



## observer

Bobhopenut said:


> I just got into an accident out here in coachella and I had a pax in the car with uber and I have full coverage collision and the works. The guy who hit me was at fault. Do I have to pay a Uber deductible to get my car fixed if it's not my fault? It's Friday and I won't here back from Uber or Metromile until Monday. Will I have to pay a uber deductible if it's not my fault?


Uber probably won't pay a dime, the other drivers insurance should cover all damages. You should have no deductible.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

RockinEZ said:


> CA is a no fault state. Both insurance companies have to cover the accident.
> Metromile assures me that I will be covered with my $250 deductible.


I realize that this is an old thread, but CA is a "fault" state, requiring drivers to carry insurance to cover injury or property damage that they cause. You have the option of carrying coverage for your own car. In "no fault" states, each party looks to his own insurer for routine accidents.


----------



## RockinEZ

Older Chauffeur said:


> I realize that this is an old thread, but CA is a "fault" state, requiring drivers to carry insurance to cover injury or property damage that they cause. You have the option of carrying coverage for your own car. In "no fault" states, each party looks to his own insurer for routine accidents.


You are correct, this is an old and dead post. 
I was corrected about CA being a no fault state several months ago in an earlier post.

Quit digging up the dead. They have been the grave a long time and they stink.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

RockinEZ said:


> You are correct, this is an old and dead post.
> I was corrected about CA being a no fault state several months ago in an earlier post.
> 
> Quit digging up the dead. They have been the grave a long time and they stink.


Sorry, didn't see the correction you mentioned. I only saw the thread because of bobhopenut's
Post.


----------

